# Can self-employed people qualify for a working visa?



## KnightInExile (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello everybody!  

I'm from the US and I would like to relocate to Canada. I'm self-employed, I run a successful online business. I would like to know if self-employed people can qualify for a working visa as well?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

KnightInExile said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I'm from the US and I would like to relocate to Canada. I'm self-employed, I run a successful online business. I would like to know if self-employed people can qualify for a working visa as well?


Go to:- Immigrating to Canada: Entrepreneurs and investors for information on self-employed applicants.


----------

